# Paying for dental costs out of a company



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (11 Feb 2003)

I'll soon be going to the dentist and was wondering if it would be valid to pay for my dental expenses directly from my company account?

I don't get anything for my PRSI payments and precious little for income tax, and I don't fancy paying income tax on dental payments.

Would this be legitimate? can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2003)

*I'll soon be going to the dentist and was wondering if it would be valid to pay for my dental expenses directly from my company account?*

I wouldn't have thought so - unless you're a self employed male model or something like that! :lol     

Don't forget that you can claim tax relief on certain medical/dental expenses (see [broken link removed] and Forms [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]).


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (11 Feb 2003)

*Just as I thought... rip off again.*



> Don't forget that you can claim tax relief on certain medical/dental expenses (see IT 6 - Medical Expenses Relief and Forms Med 1 (medical expenses) and Med 2 (dental expenses)).



Thanks for the info. However, I don't think I'll even bother with the form filling and red tape involved to get my 2c or whatever I'd be 'entitled' to.

Isn't BUPA and VHI paid before income tax?

(BTW - I might not be a model, but I still need my teeth for eating, and speaking. These two activities help me conduct business)


----------



## US (11 Feb 2003)

*Just as I thought... rip off again.*

On the whole, I think you enjoy having a sense of grievance?  You’ll even pay money in order to have one.

If you – illegally – claim a tax deduction for dental work paid for by your company, you will get a deduction against corporation tax, which is paid either at the rate of 12.5% or 16%.  If, as ClubMan suggests,  you pay for it out of your income and claim a tax deduction there, you’ll get a deduction at your marginal rate which is either 20% or 42% - much, much more valuable.

But the income tax deduction is a “rip off”, is it?

Fine. Charge the dental work to your company, and claim a corporation tax deduction you’re not entitled to.  You’ll end up paying more tax than you need to, but you’ll have preserved that all-important justification of yourself as the victim of persecution. 

_“(BTW - I might not be a model, but I still need my teeth for eating, and speaking. These two activities help me conduct business)”_

Do you claim a tax deduction for your grocery bills, then?


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (11 Feb 2003)

*healozone*

Clubman - I just had a look at those forms you posted the link to (Which I am grateful for!) and found the following:



> tax relief is not available for the cost of scaling, extraction and filling of teeth or the provision of artificial teeth or dentures.



I'm going for the healozone treatment, so I assume I'm able to get tax relief on this.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2003)

*Isn't BUPA and VHI paid before income tax?*

Yes - I presume you're making the point that obtaining tax relief on private health insurance premiums is easier than obtaining tax relief on qualifying medical/dental expenses because the former is granted at source while the latter must be claimed?

*I'm going for the healozone treatment, so I assume I'm able to get tax relief on this.*

Form Med 2 lists treatments for which tax relief may be granted - I don't see _healozone treatment_ listed and haven't a clue what it is so you might be as well checking with Revenue to check.

By the way - _US_ makes a lot of sense here as usual!

Oh - and I was just joking about the male model thing. No offence intended!


----------



## yob (27 Jun 2008)

poor old clubman he gets a lot of flack on these threads,including me at one time.

on the question of tax relief on dental work,its very limited,my wife just had some seriously expensive work done,absolutly no tax relief,on the other hand my daughter had some autradantist work done and i was able to claim full tax relief and at the higher rate of tax thats nothing to snuff at.
keep up the good work clubman.


----------



## rmelly (27 Jun 2008)

he has been - for the last 5 years since the original post...


----------



## oaky9 (2 Jul 2008)

i would think it is ok to pay this from your company account and add it on to your directors salary and pay your paye prsi as it is income. i do this all the time and it my accountant takes out these items at the end of the year as i dont have a personal current account. i use it mainly for paying my mortgage every month so for example i pay 1k every month he puts down 12k as mortgage and adds in on to my other drawings . hope this is allowed .


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

oaky9 said:


> i would think it is ok to pay this from your company account and add it on to your directors salary and pay your paye prsi as it is income.


Think or *know*?!

Would it not be better to pay dental expenses that qualify for tax relief out of normal salary and then claim _MED2 _relief?


> i do this all the time and it my accountant takes out these items at the end of the year as i dont have a personal current account. i use it mainly for paying my mortgage every month so for example i pay 1k every month he puts down 12k as mortgage and adds in on to my other drawings . hope this is allowed .


What has your accountant advised? It sounds a bit iffy to me but I'm not an accountant.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2008)

yob said:


> my wife just had some seriously expensive work done,absolutly no tax relief,


Why not?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

Perhaps because the procedures carried out did not qualify for tax relief? Not all dental work does.


----------

